# Best Cosmetic Dentist in Thailand?



## karinasf

Hi, I need extensive dental work done...after getting my estimate of US 20000 to get my smile fixed I am considering Dental Tourism to Thailand. 
Can anyone recommend a great cosmetic dentist? There is lots of info on the net, but it can get quite overwhelming. 
Any advice is greatly appreciated. 
Thanks Karina


----------



## chuck71055

karinasf said:


> Hi, I need extensive dental work done...after getting my estimate of US 20000 to get my smile fixed I am considering Dental Tourism to Thailand.
> Can anyone recommend a great cosmetic dentist? There is lots of info on the net, but it can get quite overwhelming.
> Any advice is greatly appreciated.
> Thanks Karina


Smile Dental clinic in BKK is Great, I was quoted 26000 US, in the states, their it all was under 7,000 US. Great dentist, very clean, English speaking, and took less than 14 days, I always dreaded the Dentist, but not anymore, no or very little pain. They took very good care of me during all my visits. here is the link where I made the initial contact. Bangkok Dental, Dentist Clinic by Bangkok Smile Dental Clinic in Thailand. hope this helps, I would recommend them to everyone.


----------



## KhwaamLap

This is a real growth industry here right now. There are literally hundreds of the places. Chiang Mai tends to be cheaper than Bangkok and has many good dentists (mostly American trained). There is a good one in the Night Bazaar next door to Panthip Plaza, clean, state of the art and quite cheap comparatively. My father just came over for a 4 tooth wide bridge (that required columns being placed to support it, fixing a broken and infected tooth, several filling etc all came to just under 50k Baht (including xrays, antiobiotics, etc) - he also did not go for the cheap metal (steel), but for mid mix gold.


----------



## paul9298

*Dental Hospital Bangkok*

Hi Karina

Ive been going to The Dental Hospital in Sukhamvit soi 49 since it opened in 2002.

State of the art equipment and treatments from US and UK trained dentists. mainy high class Thai and foreiegn clientelle.

Dental Hospital on Sukhumvit Soi 49, Bangkok

Paul


----------



## AndyA

Hi,

I had 16 Di vinci veneers and two crowns at Silom Dental. That was 2 years ago and I've not stopped smiling since!

As for Dr. Parp, mention my name 'Andy Ankers' and I'm sure you will get a great deal.

Dental Office Clinic,Dental Implants,Crowns,Treatment,Cosmetic Dentistry,Dentist,Teeth Bleaching & Tooth Whitening at Silom Dental Building, Bangkok, Thailand. 

Happy smiling!

AA


----------



## Ovidia77

Hi Karina,

You may also want to consider Malaysia. We've been going to the Dental College in Penang. I had some cavities done there for next to nothing (3.5 USD for regular filling and 7 USD for a composite filling). I paid 3.5 US for scaling
We ended up there because my boyfriend broke his front tooth and he had it replaced there and it cost him 10 USD. He needed a root canal as well and that cost 25 or 30 USD. 
It's a dental college and the students work on you but they are supervised by professors every step of the way and when it's too complicated or the student doesn't feel confident, the professor will do it. It's also a very clean place.
A lot of expats from Thailand and Malaysia get their dental work done there.
I would definitely recommend this place. You can find them on the internet by googling: Penang international dental college. 
And the food is great in Penang!
Good luck wherever you end up!


----------



## AndyA

Ovidia77 said:


> Hi Karina,
> 
> You may also want to consider Malaysia. We've been going to the Dental College in Penang. I had some cavities done there for next to nothing (3.5 USD for regular filling and 7 USD for a composite filling). I paid 3.5 US for scaling
> We ended up there because my boyfriend broke his front tooth and he had it replaced there and it cost him 10 USD. He needed a root canal as well and that cost 25 or 30 USD.
> It's a dental college and the students work on you but they are supervised by professors every step of the way and when it's too complicated or the student doesn't feel confident, the professor will do it. It's also a very clean place.
> A lot of expats from Thailand and Malaysia get their dental work done there.
> I would definitely recommend this place. You can find them on the internet by googling: Penang international dental college.
> And the food is great in Penang!
> Good luck wherever you end up!


Hi

I think that the poster wants a 'smile' rather than basic dental work. 'Smile' means veneers which aren't usually available at dental schools.

I had some free work done by a friend when he was training to be a dentist. Now he's training to be a cosmetic dentist and friends are queuing up to 'pay him' for the for being a patient!!!


----------

